# Applying for OAP for Spouse



## OldTanker (23 May 2016)

I did a search but wasn't able to find anything about this. I'm in the process of applying for OAP for my spouse. On the application there is a section for time spent living outside Canada. My wife accompanied me on our 3-year tour in Lahr in the early 80s. On the application it states that proof must be given of the time spent living outside Canada. I'm just wondering if anybody out there has gone through this and has any advice? I'm not sure what old records I might have but certainly no old passports or NATO travel orders or whatever. I would think Service Canada could cross-reference with our tax records, but that might be wishful thinking. Thanks.


----------



## OldTanker (24 May 2016)

Answering my own question, according to Services Canada time spent with the CF outside Canada is not considered "living outside Canada" for the purposes of OAS. And the nice lady on the phone thanked me for my service.


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2016)

That makes sense, and is what I expected. It was the same for income tax and voting purposes as well.


----------

